# arthroscopic it band release



## tmgexp1@yahoo.com (Oct 25, 2013)

Is there truly no cpt code for this procedure?!  I have used the 29999 unlisted, however there are no rvu's with this code.  It seems a shame that the physician does this procedure and does not get reimbursed.  My doc does not go into the hip at all, therefore I cannot use any of the arthroscopic hip codes.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 29, 2013)

You are correct with unlisted


----------



## StacyAnnSC (Apr 3, 2014)

You should use a comparison code, get the unlisted code authorized and you should receive payment.


----------

